# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Chuyện cười >  Pằng pằng, Baby born here

## dongyi

Nàng hướng dẫn viên du lịch đi dạo với khách:

Đi ngang nhà thờ Đức Bà, khách hỏi: "Chỗ này là gì vậy?".

Nàng toát mồ hôi vì không biết Nhà thờ Đức Bà tiếng Anh là gì. Nàng trả lời đại: "Jesu die here". Nghe xong khách choáng váng.

Lát sau đi ngang Bảo tàng Chứng tích chiến tranh, ông khách hỏi: "Chỗ này là gì, sao đông người vậy?".

Nàng trả lời: "America (chỉ vào ông khách) and Vietnam (chỉ vào mình) pằng pằng. People die here".

Ông khách há hốc mồm: "Oh my God!".

Cuối cùng đi ngang bệnh viện Từ Dũ: "Cô ơi, chỗ này là đâu vậy?".

Nàng lại nhíu mày suy nghĩ: "Men - women, pằng pằng, Baby born here".

Khách ngất xỉu....

----------

